# help with portion count



## chef78 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi all,

I will be catering an event this weekend. The expected count is 2000 and the numbers are solid. There will be another food vendor from pizza hut selling slices. I will be serving hot dogs, hamburgs, garden salad, chips and beverage. All sales will be cash. I have rented a 5 ft grill and have all the coolers, tent, tables and sanitizing. I would like to know how many people will stop by my booth and then how many hotdogs, hamburgs and salads to bring? soda too. Again this is a family day type picnic with stuff for kids and me and one other vendor are the only food supply. Any information, opinions, and commentary would be much appriciated.
Thannks so much
chef78


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

is this the first year? if it's been done before see about getting the history.
do you have a place to sell leftover product?


----------



## chef78 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Shroomgirl,,,,,,thanks for responding, this is the 5th year of the event so the numbers of 2000 are reliable. I do not have any use for the left over product afterwards, so Im trying to get as close as possible( with out running out too..lol)
How does one figure how much to bring? I guess this not like a routine event where u have a head count and you know how many to serve. Should plan on bringing enough for 1500 with 700 hot dogs and 700 hamburgs and 100 servings of salad?
I hope this clarifies my situation.....thanks so much,,,,chef78


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

what is the other guy serving? only pizza?
I'd go heavier on the salads but don't know the profile of your crowd. Dogs are much cheaper than burgers.....
Sodas have shelf life or possibly can be returned and have a huge profit margin.


----------



## chef78 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Shroomgirl,

The other food vendor is serving only pizza. The event is a family day style picnic. Its at a Dinasor state park with lots of stuff for kids. 
Hope this helps,,,,thanks


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I did a similar type event (not as many people) several years ago - we did not do burgers, just dogs. I would go heavier on dogs than burgers for several reasons: they are cheaper for you and the customer 2) people may buy more than 1 dog, not usually so burgers. We also did a special where people could get 2 dogs, chips, and a drink for a slight discount. You could start that if you see you you are running out of burgers and still have plenty of dogs.

Good Luck:roll:
BTW, is this the Dinosqaur park in Colorado/Utah?
pgr555


----------



## chef78 (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks for responding pgr555,,

You have taken away some stress with the portion count. Better to go heavy on the hot dogs as they are less expensive. I was thinking of doing a meal special with hotdogs, chips and soda for like 5 bucks, however, the event is in an upscale area , so a la cart may be the way to go.The state park is in central CT. Thanks so much pgr555


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Glad to be of help... have fun!
pgr555


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

let us know how it turns out. have fun!


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

where in central connecticut.


----------

